# Predictions for Stanley Cup Winner - 2016



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Who will win the cup?
(Yeah..I know no canadian teams, but..still fun to watch)


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Now was it O Canada or No Canada I can't remember?

I am hoping for St. Louis but voting on Tampa.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

dogcom said:


> Now was it O Canada or No Canada I can't remember?
> 
> I am hoping for St. Louis but voting on Tampa.


Lightning has a good chance this time. There are 9 Canadians on their team, 9 Americans, 4 russians, 2 Checks, 1 swede, 1 Finn, 
and a Swiss player. 

Here's a link to the eastern/western conference playoffs.
https://www.nhl.com/stanley-cup-playoffs


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Geez no Winnipeg Jets this go, it ain't right!

Have to choose Pittsburgh Penguins, always liked Sid.

Just don't have the hockey buzz, but attending Jays/Twins with the sons, a boys getaway.............great!


----------



## Tawcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Picked Penguins to win in the NHL Playoffoff bracket so I'll stick with them. But it just might be the year for the Sharks, after so many years of disappointment.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

You need a 5th option to your question: Who Cares?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I will pick Pittsburgh. Phil Kessel has added a whole new dynamic to their team.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

carverman said:


> Lightning has a good chance this time. ... 4 russians...,


This is why several seasons I'm fan of Tampa  and also of St. Louis - Tarasenko and Lehtera played for my home team ... however, imho Sharks gonna win


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

gibor said:


> This is why several seasons I'm fan of Tampa  and also of St. Louis - Tarasenko and Lehtera played for my home team ... however, imho Sharks gonna win


Ah those Rassians! :biggrin:

But then you never know..in overtime one goal can make the difference and there are two teams that are considered
wildcards...NYI and Philly Flyers. 

https://www.nhl.com/standings


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

sags said:


> I will pick Pittsburgh. Phil Kessel has added a whole new dynamic to their team.


But can they overcome the absence of Evgeni Malkin for the rest of the playoffs? Might be just what tips that series to TBL. That said, I still llke SJS if, and that is a big if, they can be consistent enough to put on performances remotely close to what they did in Game 7 of Round 2.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> But can they overcome the absence of Evgeni Malkin for the rest of the playoffs? Might be just what tips that series to TBL. That said, I still llke SJS if, and that is a big if, they can be consistent enough to put on performances remotely close to what they did in Game 7 of Round 2.


It's very important how deep is team's roster.... Remember that Tampa is playing w/o their best player Stamkos, and Bishop was injured 1st game vs Penguins...

btw, I;m also follow IIHF World Championship in Russia.... very interesting tournament.. Russian Capitals's trio played 1st game today


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

AltaRed said:


> But can they overcome the absence of Evgeni Malkin for the rest of the playoffs? Might be just what tips that series to TBL. That said, I still llke SJS if, and that is a big if, they can be consistent enough to put on performances remotely close to what they did in Game 7 of Round 2.


Yes, but the head coaches make a difference too in the teams performance.
SJS have Peter DeBoer
Tampa have Jon Cooper
Penguins..didn't they fire Mike Johnston?


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

stamkos http://www.sportsnet.ca/hockey/nhl/stamkos-wears-regular-jersey-full-practice-lightning/


----------



## Kim (Jan 10, 2011)

Did you see the game last night? Game 3 Penguins VS Lightening
Penguins skated circles around TB - I felt for Vasilevskiy - doing a great job.
Go Sid!!!!
.
I would like to see the Blues win it ( they are 70% Canadian )
Steve Ott - PEI Ryan Reeves - MB Joel Edmundson - MB
Scottie Upshall - Fort McMurray AB Robby Fabbri - ON Colton Parayko - AB
Alex Steen - MB Jay Bouwmeester - AB Brian Elliot - ON
Kyle Brodziak - AB Jaden Schwartz - SK Jake Allen - NB
Troy Brouwer - BC Robert Bortuzzo - ON
Paul Stastny - QC Alex Pietrangelo - ON


----------

